

Skype under investigation in Luxembourg over link to NSA - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/11/skype-ten-microsoft-nsa

======
Ecio78
_Luxembourg 's data protection commissioner Gérard Lommel on Friday afternoon
confirmed an investigation into the activities of Skype in the Grand Duchy,
following concerns over data protection._ _..Lommel said: “I confirm that we
are conducting an investigation into the activities of Skype. I also confirm
that the investigation into Skype 's activities concerns the supply of data of
Skype users to secret services.”_

 _he did reveal, however, that the probe was launched after the data
protection commission had received a complaint._

 _“We received a complaint and are obliged by law to look into such
complaints,” he said. “Our mission is to ensure that Luxembourg law is
followed.”_

[http://www.wort.lu/en/view/luxembourg-data-protection-
commis...](http://www.wort.lu/en/view/luxembourg-data-protection-commissioner-
confirms-skype-probe-52582881e4b0127de7dda1b3)

